# ماستر كام



## عبدالرحمن الإمام (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن تساعدونا في تعلم استخدام برنامج الماستر كام باللغه العربيه


----------



## ahl2006 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ياليت والله تسعوننا مو بس الاخ عبدالرحمن


----------



## ali712 (19 مارس 2009)

نرجو الساعدة في تعلم ماستر كام


----------



## hbb (7 أبريل 2009)

اي والله ياليت حتى انا احتاج


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

ما معنى اسم ما كتبت اخي ؟


----------



## hbb (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

يوجد لدي شرح بلفديو و بلغة العربية و مفصل .. 

لاكن حجمة كبير و ما اعرف كيف ارفعة


----------



## hbb (14 يونيو 2009)

هذى الموضوع سيفيدك ان شاللة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138663.html#post1139159


----------



## دودو سعيد (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## tawfikhtm (30 أبريل 2011)

عليك بموقع الشركة


----------

